# Best Marriott for young children?



## Ready4FamilyFun (Mar 1, 2008)

We just accepted an offer for: "5 days and 4 nights for two in Orlando, Florida for a relaxed and informative 90-minute preview of Marriott's Grande Vista." for the cost of one night and agreeing to go to a 90-minute presentation. They said the presentation was just a walk through of the resort and that our children could come along on the walk through. We tentativley picked Grande Vista, but can change our minds and pick another location. 

So.....What's the best Marriott for a family with young children (3 & 7)?

We'll try to go Spring Break week in April if they have any openings. If there's nothing then, then our choices will be a summer week from the 2nd week of June through Labor Day, the week before Christmas, or mid-January.

We live in Upstate NY and would like to avoid a long flight (like to Hawaii and Aruba). 

Any input will be greatly appreciated! THANKS!!!


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 1, 2008)

Grande Vista is excellent and there is a lot for kids of your age, however, Horizons is by far the best for kids and the resort is actually themed for families with younger children.  I would pick Horizons hands down over the others.

You will be happy with either.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldn't buy GV direct or resale for a number of reasons....Orlando is swimming in timeshare overload, they are everywhere you turn, which means very low resale prices (you lose your shirt buying from Marriott) and because there are so many availabilities in Orlando you can get a week 'Getaway' from Interval for much less than owners pay for annual maintenance. Orlando resorts seldom if ever get bonus week incentive for trading. 

Do you really really really want to go to Orlando year after year after year? Buy somewhere else and a resale, and trade in when you want (easy to do) instead of being stuck with a resort for which you may greatly overpay. Check Ebay out for resale prices ... they are really low.

I think the best place for kids (long and short term) is Marriott Ocean Pointe on the beach ... more money resale but better long term investment in my opinion. It's in Palm Beach area ... about 3 hour drive from Orlando...maybe you can get a tour there as well.

Here's an example of the renting problem with an Orlando resort...this one will probably rent for less than the owner paid in annual maintenance/taxes.  Interval getaway prices for a week in a 2 bdrm GV are usually about $670 - a LOT less than owners pay for their weeks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARRIOTT-HORIZO...oryZ3255QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## applegirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I too have read on TUG that Horizon's Orlando is by far the best for young children.  We look forward to someday trading into this resort.

BUY RESALE!!!!!! But have fun on your preview package.


----------



## mattman27 (Mar 1, 2008)

For kids 3 and 7 Horizons hands down. Perfect for them. They will go bananas there. Enjoy!


----------



## JimIg23 (Mar 2, 2008)

_Here's an example of the renting problem with an Orlando resort...this one will probably rent for less than the owner paid in annual maintenance/taxes. Interval getaway prices for a week in a 2 bdrm GV are usually about $670 - a LOT less than owners pay for their weeks._


For off season, that is very true.  However, if you have children, you probably need to go during the holidays and summer.  Getways during that time are 1,100 plus for a 2 bedroom and you need to check often to find it.  (I searched this morning for MHZ, MGR, MGV, and MCP.  No 2 bedrooms at any until 8/22 at MCP for $1,095 plus tax).  Forget about spring break.  That is about $300 more than MFs you would have paid.  Yes, you can always trade into it, But I would think long and hard about buying another location where you would NEVER go just so you can spend more money to trade into Orlando. (Unless you buy another location you really want to go also)  

IMHO, unless the MFs are so much more that the costs of getways or rentals, I would buy where you want to go for the most part.  I am sure there are many Tuggers who love their Orlando Marriott TS.  (buy resale) 

They say Horizons is hands down the best for small kids, I have not been there, but my small children loved Grand Vista, as DW and I did.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to agree that Horizon's is probably the best resort for families with young children. I haven't stayed at the Horizon's in Orlando be we have been to the Horizon's in Branson and it's set up with famalies with children in mind. 

That 90 minute walk through the resort isn't going to be painless. They're going to explain their program and attempt to sell you an expensive timeshare week. Timeshare works great for a lot of us on these forums but, if you're timeframe for travel is limited you'll have to learn about the in's and out's of making reservations. They'll make it sound as if getting that one particular week is very easy when in reality it might not be. I'm not certain how hard it is for owners to get a spring break week in Orlando or to at least get a summer week when the kids are out of school. 

As mentioned Orlando is an overdeveloped travel destination as far as timeshares are concerned. Spend some time checking out resale prices on the classifieds section of this website, on Redweek.com or E-bay before you go.


----------



## Ready4FamilyFun (Mar 2, 2008)

*Thank you for all your responses!*

I'll definitely check out Horizons.

We're not planning on buying at this point. I'm thrilled to have found TUGs to start learning about TS. I can see it'll be a long learning curve. I'm hoping we'll get more of these offers to check out various locations including Williamsburg & Hilton Head.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Ready4FamilyFun (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually, I'm not even sure we'll want to go to Florida year after year. We're definitely not planning on buying at this point.

I'll check out Ocean Pointe too. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ready4FamilyFun (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the 90-minute presentation. I was wondering how painful it'd be! I'll be sure to bring snacks for the kids and try to plan it a time when they're not already tired.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ready4FamilyFun said:


> Thanks for the info on the 90-minute presentation. I was wondering how painful it'd be! I'll be sure to bring snacks for the kids and try to plan it a time when they're not already tired.



My understanding is that all of them have playrooms.  The 1st one we did had a playroom for activities for the children to play with.  There was someone in the room watching them too.   I've only been to one presentation. I don't like going to them anymore.  They aren't bad it just I don't want to spend 90 minutes of vacation sitting through that when I could be in the pool.


----------



## seatrout (Mar 2, 2008)

Ready4FamilyFun said:


> So.....What's the best Marriott for a family with young children (3 & 7)?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ready4FamilyFun said:


> Thanks for the info on the 90-minute presentation. I was wondering how painful it'd be! I'll be sure to bring snacks for the kids and try to plan it a time when they're not already tired.



Marriott usually isn't to bad for a timeshare presentation. They do have salesmen that can really put you through the wringer but most of the time they're more laid back as far as the sales presentation goes. But don't be fooled into thinking it's just a walk through the resort. It's still a sales presentation.


----------



## TVL (Mar 4, 2008)

*Sales Presentation at Horizons Orlando*

I stayed at the Horizons Orlando in February as part of their "Encore" package (which I had bought in the prior year).  Horizons was very nice for young kids.  The sales office has a secure day-care room for young kids with snacks and toys which my kids enjoyed (babysitter, parents check kids in & out and have security bracelets).  I agree that the sales presentation is not a low pressure pitch; make sure that you and your spouse are in agreement as to how you will respond to the salesperson's overall pitch.  I would also make clear to the salesperson that you are aware of the 90 minute limit to avoid spending more of your day there.  

I personally find these sales presentations very draining.  I like the Marriott but think it may be easier to rent or just buy resale.  My wife is not eager to go to one of the sales pitches in the near future.  

One question:  the saleperson in Feb. said that buyers of EOY at Horizons would have the ability to "split" their week, i.e. stay for 4 nights in one year and 3 in the following year.  Does anyone know if Marriott allows this?


----------

